# No Will to live anymore



## NewBrainPleeze (Aug 31, 2010)

I just dont have the will to live anymore. Its like my brain cannot cope with being conscious. Its to much for my brain to deal with. Being awake is like torture. I just dont want to think anymore. Anyone have this torture.


----------



## Michaek (May 17, 2010)

Yep, I just tell myself to endure the mental torture in hopes that one day it will be lifted.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah for sure can relate. Have you tried any meds, specifically klonopin?


----------



## NewBrainPleeze (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah been on klonipin and zoloft for 9 years. My Doc. just upped my dose of zoloft to 250mg and added buspar to the mix at 50mg a day. I acually think I feal worse with the addition and increase of meds. The konipin however was the only one that I took and saw a significant change for the better. But recently I have been in a bad place


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Wow, 250mg of zoloft. I'm on 100mg and have noticed the change within myself greatly.


----------

